# Lagos Portugal



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

Probably a long shot, but here goes.

I'm going to be visiting Logos, Portugal for a wedding from Sept. 19th- 23rd. It looks like there is some incredible riding around here and although I will not be able to pack my Mojo HD (Dammit!) I will be bringing my pedals, shoes and helmet in the hopes of renting something that will at least get me around the trails, which look great. 
Anyone on this board from Lagos? Id love a local tour or some info to point me in the right direction. I think there is an outfit locally that will rent DH bikes and operates a shuttle as well which I hope to do.

Thanks


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes you can contact this The Mountain Bike Adventure Lagos Algarve Portugal they have rent bikes and a guide.


----------

